

Notepod: The sketchbook for your app ideas - tiffani
http://notepod.net/

======
jimbokun
My kids just started playing games on my iPod touch, now I'm seriously
thinking of getting each of them one of these pads for Christmas.

Let them loose with one of these pads, periodically review what they come up
with, and maybe they'll happen upon a marketable app idea. :)

------
larsberg
Based on Apple's behavior during the review process ( _very_ strong control
over the use of their trademark iPhone/iPod image), I'd be shocked if they
don't hit this with a c&d. I am involved with two apps that were both hit with
rejections due to images that looked vaguely like iPhones.

Although maybe they just enforce TM during the app review process and don't
actually care about it in the real world.

~~~
sil3ntmac
No, they care alright. Enough to suspend my iTunes affiliate account for using
the word iPhone without the copyright on my site. </bitter>

------
patrickgzill
I think the idea is cute. But $6 apiece? You can go to Borders and buy one of
their Piccadilly moleskine knockoffs for that much .

~~~
jackowayed
It includes shipping. From Australia.

Also, weird shape => custom made in small batches => expensive. I'm surprised
he managed to get them as cheap as they are.

------
cmelbye
I feel like I see a new brand of these types of sketch books (be it an iPhone
pattern or a browser pattern) every day.

~~~
wkdown
Agreed. All I need (and can't seem to find) is a spiral-bound notebook of
faintly-colored ink graph paper at 10 or more squares per inch.

------
leif
paper shape kinda reminds me of bsg

SPEAKING OF WHICH does anyone know if someone has printed bsg-style books or
has made bsg notepads or something like that because I would absolutely want
one.

